# Wittmann Patch



## Sparky79 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have researched several areas and come up with a different answer in each spot. I even contacted the supplier per my doctor request. I know they are not always right but sometimes they can be helpful.

This patient was taken back to the OR several times over the course of a week

1. Exp Lap with placement of the Wittmann patch (I can use 49002/58)
2. Advancement of the patch (basically pulling it tighter)
3. Final closure with vac dressing application
4. Change of Vac Dressing

Thank you for any help or ideas you can share.


----------

